# Du bist Photoshop-süchtig, wenn...



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2009)

"…du steif und fest behauptest, dass das Lied der Village People YMCK heisst, du alle Namen, die beim Start von Photoshop angezeigt werden, auswendig kennst oder du Kanalarbeiter fragst, ob sie gerade im roten, grünen oder blauen Kanal arbeiten.”



via Photoshop Weblog 

=> http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/img/toomuch_photoshop.pdf


----------



## sepp05 (22. Januar 2009)

Hehe den Link hab ich auch gesehen auf Photoshop-Weblog!

Genial iss auch:

*"Du bist Photoshop-Süchtig, wenn du im Hilton nicht die Presidenten-Suite sondern die Creative-Suite anforderst!"*

oder

*"Du bist Photoshop-Süchtig, wenn Adobe dir eine Linux-Version bereitstellt!"*

lg


----------



## haraldZ (25. Februar 2010)

@admin - ich hoffe der Grund is gut genug um auf n älteren Beitrag zu antworten 

Hab da jetzt bezüglich der Photoshop-Sucht was neues entdeckt... Hier gibts sogar Zeichnungen, die zeigen woran
ihr eure Photoshop-Sucht erkent.

http://www.webmasterpro.de/design/article/10-gruende-woran-ihr-erkennt-dass-ihr-photoshop-suechtig-seid.html 

greets Harry


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Februar 2010)

"...wenn du denkst, durch einen einzigen Klick, dein ganzes Haus streichen zu können!"

Oha, ich bekenne mich süchtig, denn selbige Gedanken kamen mir erst letzte Woche,
als drei Zimmer zu weißen waren: "Strg - A und der Fülleimer wär' jetzt toll." :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> ..... als drei Zimmer zu weißen waren: "Strg - A und der Fülleimer wär' jetzt toll." :suspekt:


Ein bisschen DIY hat noch niemanden geschadet.

Hier hast Du eine Anleitung wie man Zimmern fachmännisch frische Farbe verpasst. 





Gruss Dr Dau

Huch, da fehlt ja noch eine ganze Menge:


----------

